

Dev school teaches code from scratch for $20k, guarantees $65k+/yr job after - andrewbaron
http://www.galvanize.it/school#main

======
andrewbaron
"Job Guarantee: If you don't get a job making at least $60,000 within 6 months
of graduation, we give you back your money." via
[http://www.galvanize.it/gschoolsanfrancisco](http://www.galvanize.it/gschoolsanfrancisco)

------
VikingCoder
Where do you see this "guarantee"? I don't see anything about it on the
website.

~~~
bartonfink
It's nested, but it's real (albeit not at $65k). See, for example,
[http://www.galvanize.it/gschool-boulder](http://www.galvanize.it/gschool-
boulder)

~~~
VikingCoder
"If you don't get a job making at least $60,000 within 6 months of graduation,
we give you back your money."

